# Developing some 120 film



## rob91 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm new to working in the darkroom. I shot a roll of 120 film, Kodak B&W 100TMX. I have access to a lab with D76 developer, will that work? I looked at the Kodak site but am not able to find the times, I see 100 Tmax but it looks like their 35 mm film. Also, what about other chemicals used and their processing times (stop bath and stuff)? Will they work ok? If so, what are the times? I know this might sound like a noob question but bear with me, thanks.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 13, 2008)

9.5 minutes in D76 when it's diluted to 1:1.  That's at 68 degrees Fahrenheit, too.

Rinse for 3 minutes, fix for 7 minutes, then wash for 5 minutes.  soak in Photo-flo for 2 minutes.  Hang to dry.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 13, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> 9.5 minutes in D76 when it's diluted to 1:1.  That's at 68 degrees Fahrenheit, too.
> 
> Rinse for 3 minutes, fix for 7 minutes, then wash for 5 minutes.  soak in Photo-flo for 2 minutes.  Hang to dry.



BOOM!


----------



## rob91 (Feb 13, 2008)

Neal, I assume a water rinse is fine? And how long would it take to develop at 70 degrees?

Thanks, you're a huge help.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, water is fine as a rinse between dev and fix in this case. 30 seconds is fine. 

The time at 70 degF is 8.5 minutes, according to Kodak. The full information is in Tech Pub F-4016, which is on this page: link. F-4016 applies to all formats of 100TMX, and it has more information than the developing chart on the same page.

The Massive Dev Chart has more information: http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html

Seven minutes may be too long for fixing, if you use a rapid fixer. I rarely fix T-Max for more than three minutes. Check the clearing time by cutting the leader tongue off the film and dipping it into fix. The fixing time should be two to three times the clearing time. Typical clearing times for fresh rapid fixer are 15 to 30 seconds.

I'd be inclined to wash for more than five minutes if you are using running water. Kodak recommend 30 minutes, or at least six changes of water. I prefer the changes of water approach. It's easier to keep temperatures reasonably even that way. Fill and empty the tank six or seven times, with a minute of agitation between filling and emptying.

Do a 30 second final rinse in distilled or deionised water while the film is still on the reel, shake the water off the reel and dry on the reel or (usually better) off the reel, hanging up in a dust-free area.

Best,
Helen


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I didn't even think of Rapid-Fix.  I use plain old Kodak fixer, and between 5 and 7 minutes seems to be the fixing time for me.


----------



## rob91 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the in-depth reply Helen, that website is especially helpful.


----------

